# Donating To Rainforest Conservation



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

This thread is meant to be a reference for those of you who decide to donate to rainforest/dart frog habitat conservation. If you have a cause or organization that you would like to share, please add it to the list.

Here is one organization that has a number of good projects going at the moment...World Land Trust

Basically your donation helps them purchase land by the acre to be set aside for permanent nature reserves. They have projects in Colombia, Ecuador, Brazil, and Bolivia to name a few. 

One of the projects in Colombia is to expand the El Pangan Nature Reserve by 2,200 acres...this is the home of the El Pangan morph of Oophaga Sylvatica!










If that doesn't get anyone here to donate, I don't know what will...


If you know any other worthwhile conservation organizations or projects that need donations please post them below. Thank you!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, i was actually considering a trip there just to see them, my firned does bird watching and has been there several times, i think we seriously need to think more conservation now adays, wish we could get a project goign like Mark Pepper does in Peru.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are a few more organizations that are doing good wildlife conservation work.

Conservation International

The Nature Conservancy

Rainforest Alliance/

World Wildlife Fund

ProAves


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

This is great stuff! This is what we need. Thanks!


----------

